# I think my chickens may have a respiratory issue going on.



## Robin Turner (Aug 24, 2020)

Some of our chickens seem to be having some problems with their breathing. They have a bit of a rattle when the breath, are breath thru their mouths more than usual, and very low on energy. Any Ideas? We are fairly new to this.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, we're going to need a whole bunch of answers. Some of the questions may not make sense to you but they're going to be important.

Where did you get your birds from?
Have you brought any additional birds into your flock?
How old are they?
What breeds?
Do you see any drainage at all from the nairs (nostrils)?


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

A few more questions to add to Robin's

What are you using for bedding?
Do they live on a dirt floor?
Have you added anything to their living quarters that they are not used to? (example: a dust bath area)
What is your weather like right now?


----------

